# Sweet looking registration plate for your inflatable



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Check it out, if your looking for a really nice way to attach your registartion numbers to your inflatbale, look at this product first: REGISTRATION NUMBERS FOR BOATS - Home 

All my previous owned inflatable were bought used and came with some sort of numbers/letters already attached, usins stencil & paint, sharpies, or platic plate with vinyl letters...none of those compare to the professional look of the custon made stick-on plaque I just applied to our newish dingy over the weekend.

<O</OI choose the adhesive coated one since we keep the boat inflated all the time on a davit or on the foredeck. It took about a week after going online and filling out the form for it to arrive. The install was easy as could be. <O</O
<O
I dont know how well these would work if you inflate/deflate often, they recommend the glue on one for those?

Supposed to last 10 years? I'll post a follow in 10 years and let you know


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

I currently have my numbers on a plastic "plate" which I zip-tie to the "grab line"









but this looks interesting... thanks for the link!

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Yikes. I'm way to cheap for that option.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I had the plastic plate with the zip ties, hated it...and on the Achilles there is no good way to attach the plate and I didn't want to glue the mounts on, pkus the plate is really not proper way to mount, see below. 

Midlife, after spending a few thousand for the dink, motor, lift, whats another $40 +-  Actually though if you add up a reg plate, vinyl letters, etc, you're close to $40 anyway 

I would add that its proper to have them permantley attahced. 

The following is an exerpt from an Official Newsletter distributed by the head of the Vessel Examination Dept of the USCG Auxiliary. STATE REGISTERED VESSELS -- The Requirements Are: Use of Block Style letters and numbers only; Letters & numbers must be at least Three (3) inches in height; Letters & numbers must be of Contrasting Color (not outlined, shadowed or rounded); if the background is multicolored or patterned, a block out area of a single color may be required to facilitate readability. The Letters and numbers must be separated by the width of one letter or number - not including the number one (1) or the capital letter (I). Use either a blank space or a hyphen and they must be read from left to right. The validation sticker must be visible and placed within six inches of the registration numbers. Placement either in front of or behind the numbers is determined by state regulation. The Registration Numbers, Letters and Sticker must be PERMANENTLY ATTACHED and on the Forward Half of the Vessel. Adhering registration numbers and stickers on glass or plastic windows or using placards (signboards) are NOT considered Permanent and can no longer be used unless they are bolted or screwed in place on the hull or superstructure (including on dinghies). Signboards cannot be attached to railings. Inflatable boat manufacturers should be contacted for letters and numbers made of the same material / adhesive as the boat to attain permanency. Validation stickers issued by states can be adhered to metal or plastic plates and mounted on grab straps with non-reversible wire ties, but must be within 6 inches of the registration number and visible to law enforcement officers. Contact your state for guidance and acceptability. Above reviewed by the United States Coast Guard office of Boating Safety on: 12/16/04 -----I would contact your local jurisdiction and Coast Guard Auxiliary to learn the rules of the water-----


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

I did the "you glue it on" version and am very happy with it. Much better than the other options. 

I've found that the problem with the hard plates is they become brittle from the UV in a just couple years and then will break if you look at them too hard.

If my dink makes it 10 years, I'll post the results as well 

(Midlife, saw you leaving HHS on Sunday while we were returning. I wanted to turn to catch you, but the Ms. had a commitment she to had get too.)


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Iv got them on one of my RIB as well...Have no clew how long they have been there but they are tough as nails.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I used that same plate on our dink. 6 months later they are still looking good. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I concur, good product! Several of my dockmates use this and I'll also be switching next spring.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

T37SOLARE said:


> I did the "you glue it on" version and am very happy with it. Much better than the other options.
> 
> I've found that the problem with the hard plates is they become brittle from the UV in a just couple years and then will break if you look at them too hard.
> 
> ...


Sorry we missed you. We just went out for a quick sail, then did a 1/2 dozen laps in the marina waiting to get fueled up and pumped out.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait a minute. Are you saying you're supposed to register those things????


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Another happy boatnumberplate.com customer. +1


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish I could say "I'll never use my dink for anything other than ship to shore runs", cause in Washington you can do just that and not register (put mother ships numbers on the dink). But the second John Law (boater type) catches you off exploring... kaching. So I'm looking at all the options for registration application to the rubber.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Putting T/T "boatname" on your dink and leaving it at the dingy dock is a great way to tell thieves your boat is in the harbor and no one is on board.
I'll pay the $7.50 to register it.
Jim


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

SVAuspicious said:


> Another happy boatnumberplate.com customer. +1


Me too! They even made a special version for California's stupid new "double stickers" - one for the reg, one for "mussel abatement fee".


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

jimrafford said:


> Putting T/T "boatname" on your dink and leaving it at the dingy dock is a great way to tell thieves your boat is in the harbor and no one is on board.
> I'll pay the $7.50 to register it.
> Jim


Glad your costs are so low. For an initial I'm looking at $150-$175 in WA. I agree with you... it's a shame the world has come to this.  I'll register it and it's only going to be at the boat for trips. Other wise it's at home semi deflated in the garage.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

jimrafford said:


> Putting T/T "boatname" on your dink and leaving it at the dingy dock is a great way to tell thieves your boat is in the harbor and no one is on board.
> I'll pay the $7.50 to register it.
> Jim


Yeah, so is not having a dinghy on the boat. So what?

The product looks nice, but I prefer to just paint mine on. I stick the state sticker to the transom, and have never had any issues.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

So what!
How about last summer 2 boats w/ us on cruise last summer had their electronics stripped while we we to dinner. There were 10 boats in our group. All anchored out. All dinks at the same dingy dock. The 2 that had the problem had T/T on their dinks, the rest of us had numbers. Coincidence, you decide. 
Jim


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

jimrafford said:


> So what!
> How about last summer 2 boats w/ us on cruise last summer had their electronics stripped while we we to dinner. There were 10 boats in our group. All anchored out. All dinks at the same dingy dock. The 2 that had the problem had T/T on their dinks, the rest of us had numbers. Coincidence, you decide.
> Jim


Who knows what else provided the opportunity though?
A boat without a dink alongside or on the davits means the crew is away just as much as a dink on shore with the name on it.
Maybe they turned off all the lights and left the boat wide open. Maybe they were closer to where the thieves were or just happened to be near their path.

How often do you see thieves riding through the anchorage at night with a flashlight looking for boat names where they saw the TT was at shore?

All I am saying is that I think the TT on the dink increasing your chances of theft is most likely crap.

Anyway, sorry to taking it off the topic.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I think boat name on dink makes it harder to steal the dink!..Dale


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Paint. But my dad taught me to letter freehand years ago, so it only took 10 minutes. Handles deflation just fine. 6 years now.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

OH MY, I just did mine with rustoleum black spray paint and some plastic stencils that I had in the tool shed.








And in Florida, state registration stickers go on the port bow with the numbers.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I used that same plate on our dink. 6 months later they are still looking good.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Quoting myself from 3 1/2 years ago...



T37Chef said:


> Check it out, if your looking for a really nice way to attach your registartion numbers to your inflatbale, look at this product first: REGISTRATION NUMBERS FOR BOATS - Home
> 
> All my previous owned inflatable were bought used and came with some sort of numbers/letters already attached, usins stencil & paint, sharpies, or platic plate with vinyl letters...none of those compare to the professional look of the custon made stick-on plaque I just applied to our newish dingy over the weekend.
> 
> ...


We have those. They last a few years, not 10. One had the glue fail and it fell off. The other has the numbers cracked into pieces, with some pieces gone. Although stored outside, the dinghy is only used for a few months a year.

Still, I like the product, just not sure how to proceed. Can I de-glue (hypalon glue) the one that's still stuck-on to replace it?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

According to West Marine's source site, these are "not recommended for inflatables."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

These do look professional, but its interesting to hear they don't last. 

Also, for those tempted to use a registration board, I believe they are not legal in RI. Unsure about elsewhere, so you might check. Regardless of the law, I did use them for several years, until one parted the dinghy on a high speed run back to the mother ship. I watched it slink down beneath the surface. Since both sides have a reg sticker, I needed to pay for a replacement set of stickers. What a pain.

I now just use vinyl lettering, same as for names/numbers on the boat itself. I'm pleasantly surprised how well it is holding up. I do try not to scrub too hard over them, while cleaning.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Doesn't anyone use dinghy 'chaps'? They're the kindest thing you can do for an inflatable, particularly in the tropics, nothing else will do more to extend the life of your tender...

If you do, the plastic registration plates are pretty much the only viable solution...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Doesn't anyone use dinghy 'chaps'? They're the kindest thing you can do for an inflatable, particularly in the tropics, nothing else will do more to extend the life of your tender...
> 
> If you do, the plastic registration plates are pretty much the only viable solution...


If the plate is then sewn to the chaps I think it would count as permanently mounted. Of course the chaps are not permanently mounted so I am not sure.


----------

